# HD SCSI 2"1/2 Conner



## gpbonneau (22 Mai 2017)

Comme je jette rien (on se refait pas) j'ai accumulé au fil du temps des petits disque dur SCSI en 2"1/2, en panne, qui étaient installés dans les PowerBook série 100 (sauf le 150 qui est IDE, comme le 190, un peu à part de la famille).
Et puis il y a un mois je suis tombé sur ça :
https://68kmla.org/forums/index.php...nnor-hard-drive-repair/?hl=conner#entry296439
Certains connaissaient l'astuce ? Moi pas.

J'ai donc ressortit une dizaine de petits disques Conner entassés dans un carton. 
Des 20Mo et 40Mo montés dans les premier PowerBook série 100 (100-140-170).



J'y croyais pas trop, mais déjà en panne, je risquais pas grand chose, alors j'ai tenté, en essayant de faire le moins de poussières possible :


(J'avais visité une usine d'assemblage de disque dur à Singapore en 95, j'ai vu pire ;-))
Sur les 20Mo, la mécanique est un peu différente mais c'est le même principe :


Sur les neuf, incroyable, mais 100% de réussite !! ils ont tous redémarrer ! 
Un seul, qui était déjà bruyant a redémarrer mais n'a pas résisté au formatage, de toutes façon il était trop bruyant pour que je le ré-installe dans un powerbook. Les documents à l'intérieur datait de 1996 pour les plus récents, il a tenu 5 ou 6 ans...
Dans les autres, les dates allaient jusqu'en 1993.  2 ou 3 ans et en panne :-( depuis 24 ans.

Je connais des petits PowerBook qui vont retrouver leurs disques d'origine ;-))

Alors si vous avez des petits disques Conner 20 ou 40Mo en panne, tentez le coup, ou envoyez les moi, mais ne les jetez pas ;-)


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2017)

Excellent !

J'ai un PB100 qui traine dans un carton, faudrait que je vois s'il fonctionne ...

Mais je suis pas sur d'avoir saisi quelle espace remplir d'epoxy ou autre (colle ?) ...


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Juin 2017)

C'est expliqué dans le post de alpmak sur 68kMLA.
Le bras de lecture est retenu à l'arrêt par un petit aimant fixé dans une pièce avec une petite ouverture rectangulaire. L'aimant est entouré d'isolant qui se détruit avec le temps et le bras vient en contact directement avec l'aimant, et c'est la panne.
Il suffit de faire couler un peu de colle epoxy dans la petite ouverture pour reconstituer la couche d'isolant.




Cette petite pièce est fixée sous une autre en demi-cercle retenue par 2 vis.
La pièce en demi-cercle est aimantée, attention en la retirant. Les plateaux sont pas loin ;-)


----------



## melaure (6 Juin 2017)

Ok je comprend, mais c'est un peu sombre sur la photo.


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Juin 2017)

Ok, j'ai re-ouvert celui qui est HS (trop bruyant, certainement les paliers de l'axe des plateaux trop usés) pour faire des photos.
La petite pièce (butée) en place après avoir retiré la pièce en demi-cercle qui va dessus (voir les photos des post précédents) :




La butée démontée, avec l'ouverture où il faire mettre un peu de colle et bien laisser sécher pour reconstituer l'isolant :




Il faut éviter la poussière bien sûr, et prendre des précautions. La pièce en demi-cercle est aimantée, donc faire attention en la retirant, ça vient d'un seul coup, il ne faut pas la lâcher (les plateaux sont pas loin). Idem au remontage. 
Et aussi, déplacer le moins possible le bras qui est en butée contre la pièce à démonter pour éviter surtout de faire sortir les têtes des plateaux, elles sont en appui dessus et ça m'étonnerait qu'on puisse les remettre en place.


----------



## melaure (7 Juin 2017)

Merci pour ces détails et ces photos claires ! 

Je ne sais pas encore si j'aurais à en réparer un, mais c'est utile à savoir.


----------

